# Tyres



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

I seem to be getting about 5/6k miles out of a front set before the shoulders have gone (motorways are for wimps!) so having rotated once its almost time for a new set of 4!

The OEM Michelin Pilots are pretty good, but wondered if any of you have tried anything else yet?

Andy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have you tried pumping your tyres up a little?

If they are rolling onto the side walls it might be worth 1-2lbs extra to see if it helps.


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, understand the principle and have done this, but me thinks its perhaps my preferred cornering speed taking it's toll!

The R32 is so well set up its addictive! Something I never really enjoyed with the TT!

Andy


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If most of your driving is putting a lot of energy throught the tyres e.g. fast cornering, late braking etc then the tyres will get quite hot. The side walls will flex and also generate heat by flexing.

I normally run at about 38.5/31.5 (recommended is 36/30) and on track days I go up to 40/33. All measured when tyres are stone cold. I haven't have any side wall issues even though the surface on my track tyres has been melted.

I know you say you've done this but if you're still on the side walls then they're either not that low a profile or they still seem slightly to soft.

How much over recommended pressure do you normally run?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

R3 TOO said:


> I seem to be getting about 5/6k miles out of a front set before the shoulders have gone (motorways are for wimps!) so having rotated once its almost time for a new set of 4!
> 
> The OEM Michelin Pilots are pretty good, but wondered if any of you have tried anything else yet?
> 
> Andy


Try asking on Tyresmoke http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/postlist.php?Cat=&Board=VWR or UK MKivs http://www.uk-mkvs.net/forum/default.asp


----------



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> How much over recommended pressure do you normally run?


Yeah a couple of pounds and likewise on track alot more! Its not so much the sidewalls but the outer inch of the tread surface, IMHO due to understeer! Maybe I'll try a bit more air and see! ;-)

Andy


----------

